# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Echinopora Mammiformis? Identificação de Coral

## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Preciso de ajuda para identificar este coral, é um coral com esqueleto rijo mas os pólipos são grandes como podem ver no grupo do canto inferior esquerdo e o tecido parece mais espesso que o de um SPS, a foto está praticamente à escala.

----------


## Gil Miguel

É uma Echinopora Mammiformis, com certeza.

São mto raras de aparecer e ainda mais na cor da tua (ficam com uma cor mto bonita).
Têm um crescimento muito lento.

Da uma espreitadela aqui:
http://www.reeffarmers.com/limitedec...ammiformis.htm
Abraço

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> É uma Echinopora Mammiformis, com certeza.
> 
> São mto raras de aparecer e ainda mais na cor da tua (ficam com uma cor mto bonita).
> Têm um crescimento muito lento.
> 
> Da uma espreitadela aqui:
> http://www.reeffarmers.com/limitedec...ammiformis.htm
> Abraço


Obrigado, creio que tens toda a razão.

http://www.exoticreefs.us/repository...ent_emami.html

----------

